# Look What Was On My Doorstep Today



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got my new 16 gal kettle and burner today. Oh yeah!!





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 10, 2014)

very cool Derek! We know what you'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice! What will your first brew in that kettle be?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Not gonna be brewing this weekend even though I should be. Too much going on. 

I'm thinking of trying the IIPA recipe that you sent me but I'm not 100% sure yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 10, 2014)

SWEET!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice, I like the markings inside the kettle.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 14, 2014)

Seth, all of the Bayou Classic brew Kettles have them, it is really convenient when keeping track of volumes.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, and likely a bit simpler than using a bubble tube for volume.


----------

